# Feed options and questions



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post here so I hope I have put it in the right place. I will be getting my first dairy goats (3- 3 month old nubians) in about a month and am a little confused about all of the feed options. We have had boer goats before, but at the time they were more my brother's animals so I didn't have a part in choosing their feed for them. Basically, I have a lot of options.

1. My feed store carries a goat feed that is medicated to help with urinary tract infections, a similar feed is also available at tractor supply that is medicated for unitary tract infections and cocci.

2. I often have on hand grains such as oats ad wheat that we use for our hogs and chickens. I was wondering if they would be good to mix in with the commercial feed? 

3. I can also buy an all stock sweet feed mix at tractor supply. It is much cheaper and I can only assume that this would not be good to feed 100%, but wondered if like the grains it would be a good choice to mix it in with the feed. There are different percentages 10%, 12% and an "all grain" option.

4. I have access to hay and alfalfa pellets. I have heard alfalfa is a good choice to feed when the goats are pregnant or in milk and I know they will need portions of hay in the winter time. But, it is summer here and they have access to a large pasture to browse so would they need hay now as well?

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1. My feed store carries a goat feed that is medicated to help with urinary tract infections, a similar feed is also available at tractor supply.
Ammonium chloride, that is good, the reason the feed is called medicated though means, it helps to prevent cocci. Nobel goat grower is one.

2. I often have on hand grains such as oats ad wheat that we use for our hogs and chickens. I was wondering if they would be good to mix in with the commercial feed? Yes, it is good feed to mix.

3. I can also buy an all stock sweet feed mix at tractor supply. It is much cheaper and I can only assume that this would not be good to feed 100%, but wondered if like the grains it would be a good choice to mix it in with the feed. There are different percentages 10%, 12% and an "all grain" option. 
All stock is a good feed as well, 16% protein is best, I know the % is a bit lower, in all stock but, it is a good one to mix as well.

4. I have access to hay and alfalfa pellets. I have heard alfalfa is a good choice to feed when the goats are pregnant or in milk and I know they will need portions of hay in the winter time. But, it is summer here and they have access to a large pasture to browse so would they need hay now as well? Alfalfa is excellent hay for all those things and more. If they have a good summer pasture, they won't need as much hay, but it is wise to feed some to them twice a week for roughage to keep their rumen healthly.

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

After doing some more reading on my own, I am seeing that medicated feed is not a good option for dairy goats, but I am having a hard time finding specific goat feed that is not medicated in my area


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> 1. My feed store carries a goat feed that is medicated to help with urinary tract infections, a similar feed is also available at tractor supply.
> Ammonium chloride, that is good, the reason the feed is called medicated though means, it helps to prevent cocci. Nobel goat grower is one.
> 
> 2. I often have on hand grains such as oats ad wheat that we use for our hogs and chickens. I was wondering if they would be good to mix in with the commercial feed? Yes, it is good feed to mix.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your help! The one at my feed store I believe is just for urinary tract infections (I will ask to be sure) so I think I will go with that one and with an all stock sweet feed and mix in my own grains like we do for our other animals. Then supplement with hay. They will also have access to baking soda and a mineral block.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just remember- 

mixing whole grains with commercial feeds does change the nutritional balance, raising the phosphorus way above the calcium, adding the alfalfa will help balance that.

All stock feeds do not contain copper. You will need to give your goats copper, either thru a high copper loose mineral (not block) or by copper bolusing.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

IS there any particular reason why you shouldn't use a mineral block for copper? even if its one specifically for goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Because they can't lick enough off to get what they need. A good loose mineral is much better.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok thank you I will have to see if I can find some locally, usually when I go to the feed store and ask for something out of the norm they look at me like Im nuts lol I've resorted to ordering a lot online or having tractor supply order it for me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, get loose salt and minerals instead of the using the block.

TSC carries Purina Mills Noble Goat™ Dairy Parlor 16, it is not medicated. But does have copper in it too.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

My tractor supply does not have any of the "nobel goat" feed that is not medicated


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Debra55 said:


> My tractor supply does not have any of the "nobel goat" feed that is not medicated


Noble Goat does have a non-medicated option of the Grower 16. Did you ask your store if they would special order that for you? Often, if they are already ordering products from a company, they will order a different product from the same company for you even it it is a small amount. They probably wouldn't if they weren't already ordering other products.

If Tractor Supply won't do that, check with another feed store. Noble Goat feed is common enough that someone is likely to be willing to order the unmedicated form of it for you if they don't have it in stock. The feed stores around here carry both medicated and unmedicated.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

glndg said:


> Noble Goat does have a non-medicated option of the Grower 16. Did you ask your store if they would special order that for you? Often, if they are already ordering products from a company, they will order a different product from the same company for you even it it is a small amount. They probably wouldn't if they weren't already ordering other products.
> 
> If Tractor Supply won't do that, check with another feed store. Noble Goat feed is common enough that someone is likely to be willing to order the unmedicated form of it for you if they don't have it in stock. The feed stores around here carry both medicated and unmedicated.


I will ask at tractor supply next time I go in  I will no longer ask my local feed store to order anything, they were ordering a specific kind of chicken feed for me (from purina) and one day I came home with a bag full of mold. So I took the bag back and followed them into the room that they store their ordered food in and it was terrible. No air flow, super humid. I could push on the bags and tell they were damp from sweating. Open several of the other bags of chicken feed and all had mold in them.

They keep their own feed (from their mill) in another room so I will buy it, but not going to order through them again


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

You can have your store order in anything Tractor Supply carries nationwide.

Also, Tractor carries a real good loose goat mineral, http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-goat-mineral-supplement-8-lb


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks! I have to go tonight so I will check out it out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

